

BirdWatch with ClojureScript and Om explained - ch4s3
http://matthiasnehlsen.com/blog/2014/07/24/birdwatch-cljs-om/

======
skratlo
Addressing the performance issues, what does the profiler say? I wouldn't bet
on keywordizing the JSON data. My best guess is Om/React doing too much re-
rendering.

~~~
ch4s3
I think that might be a good bet. I'd be curious to see what more experienced
clojurescript folks would say.

